# [SOLVED] Changed EXE Icon Now All EXE's are changed to default Icon



## MysteryGoat (Apr 30, 2006)

(using win7 x64)

I used a program called "Types" to change a few file icons in windows. I did the same thing on a laptop but used a different program so I didn't get this problem. After I changed the default icon for .exe every exe program changed to the default icon I had selected. Not just the programs I already had on the computer but it uses the default icon for new programs downloaded and even ones viewed on disc. And it changed all shortcuts to the default icon.

I've been able to restore most of the shortcuts through the properties menu. Interesting thing is I have to do it twice on every icon since the first attempt seems to do nothing (and refreshing the desktop doesn't work). 

I've downloaded additional icon programs that have a restore setting but that hasn't worked. I've tried a registry fix but that doesn't work. Neither has using the windows restore point. I've gone into the registry itself and changed around the default icon for the exe. Sure it'll change the icon but no exe programs with their own icons will return to their original state. My last attempt has been to delete the icon cache and that has also failed.

So now that google has let me down I'm hoping someone here can help me. A big thank you in advance cause this is really annoying.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Changed EXE Icon Now All EXE's are changed to default Icon*

Hi, well you have made quite a few changes trying to fix this, we may have to do this in stages first we will clear the Cache (only proper way to do this):-


Go to Start all programs accessories and right click on command prompt select “run as administrator”


```
At the prompt type:-  taskkill /im explorer.exe /f  press enter
 (Your desktop will go blank)

Now type each line and press enter after each line. 
Note the spaces.

CD %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local

attrib -h IconCache.db

del IconCache.db

Shutdown /r
```
Post back, do not attempt anything else, there is more we can do.


----------



## MysteryGoat (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Changed EXE Icon Now All EXE's are changed to default Icon*

Hi, thanks for responding so quickly.

I did as you said and nothing changed.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Changed EXE Icon Now All EXE's are changed to default Icon*

Hi, as I said there is more to do, we will reset the .Lnk file associations to default and the .Ico. Open the attached zip files and right click on the returned .reg files and select "merge" after this Restart your computer.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/att...ciated-lnk-extension-notepad-arggh-lnkzip.zip

View attachment 83453


Let us know how you get on.


----------



## MysteryGoat (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Changed EXE Icon Now All EXE's are changed to default Icon*

Alright, done. What next?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Changed EXE Icon Now All EXE's are changed to default Icon*

Hi, same deal run the .zip file then right click on the returned.reg file select merge. Then run the Icon cache rebuild from my first post again let us know how you get on after this.

View attachment 83461


----------



## MysteryGoat (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Changed EXE Icon Now All EXE's are changed to default Icon*

Awesome, that one worked. Thanks a lot for the help!


----------

